# HD4670 AGP detection problems



## mrgreen68 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello,

GPU-Z 0.34 can't detect the agp-version of the HD4670. The content in the sensor tab is completely missing. Is this a known issue?

Thank you for support
MrGreen68


----------



## Kakkoii (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep, I have the same problem. Except I have a 1GB AGP 4650 from XFX.

Sent a bug report validation.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h6sse/


Also, if it's any help, GPU Caps Viewer 1.7.0 reads some of the card information.
http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu/db/?which=d842e1f14e784d1dd22f4ab31e9dc5c6

*Edit:* Correction, reads SOME of the information fine.. lol.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks, next build will support it


----------



## mrgreen68 (Sep 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> next build will support it



Good job! 0.3.5 works fine with HD4670 AGP.

thanks
MrGreen


----------

